# Hello from the Greater Cincinnati area



## kebuchan (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello,

I live in the Northern Kentucky area, about 15 miles outside of Cincinnati, OH. Am interested in keeping phasmids ... mainly for our 4-6 yr olds to experience them but also they are fascinating from everything I have read.

We have had a couple of adult "Northern Walking Sticks" that I have found in the yard and in the parking lot at work but they didn't live for more than a couple of days - not sure what happened there. Also found some nymphs in a park that we had for about a month, they went through one molt but then we lost 'em. I think it was due to the rose plants that we tried to feed them that were possibly treated with some kind of pesticide.

We have had a few Mantids "visit" with us for a few days at a time but we often just turn them lose. The kids love feeding them crickets and other little bugs. We also have a few tree frogs rescued as tadpoles from the pool and a few tanks of Cichlids. No other insects yet 

If there's anyone in the Greater Cinci area or Kentucky that knows of some good spots for collecting phasmids, please do share. Or I guess if someone's got ova for sale I would definitely be interested.

Not sure if anyone else in the US had this issue but I tried registering on the insectstore phasmid site but for some reason got rejected... but again there aren't too many Americans - wonder if that had something to do with it.

Great forum hope to meet more phasmid collectors!

Kevin


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome! I started keeping them for my 4 year old and he loves them! It's really helped him learn about the life cycles of something besides a mammal. If you know of someplace that's overgrown, like an undeveloped field or abandoned property type places, that would be a good place to look. I can't ever seem to find them, but I don't think I have the eye for it.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome to the forum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2010)

welcome


----------



## ismart (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2010)

Welcome, sometimes that site has problems, stay tunned!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome!

Not sure why you were rejected from that site, but I do know that the FDA keeps non-indigenous phasmids out of the country. Regulations only allow local species be kept. I know because I was really trying to find some exotic species myself.


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## kebuchan (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Laura G -&gt; what is that on your profile picture?

Precarious -&gt; I heard about the FDA / APHIS requirements for imported species. However I have heard of people that ordered OZ and some Indian (lab) sticks online and apparently received them.

I just noticed a "Carnivorous Plants" section on this site...  I didn't actually think our VFT had a discussion group of it's own  Cool stuff. Our VFT got fed all kinds of little bugs when we first got it, the kids were in awe of it. It has actually caught two flies that wandered in the house. It's perfect in the kitchen, keeps any intruding flies away from our food.

B)


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 17, 2010)

kebuchan said:


> Laura G -&gt; what is that on your profile picture?


It's an orchid mantis (hymenopus coronatus) and probably the most beautiful one I have


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome from the Dayton area!!


----------

